# 2015 Ontario Fishing trip advice



## reelumin

If you had to choose one lodge in Ontario, drive in or fly in, that you would have the best chance to catch lots of walleye, have quality accommodations with quality boats, where would you go? We met with some very nice owners at the Ultimate boat and fishing show this weekend which probably has made the decision harder. We only had one lodge owner tell us that the walleye fishing at his lodge was coming along but only OK. I appreciated his honesty for sure. I did some more research when we got home last night and was very surprised that I could find very few reviews of lodges on-line. I found zero negative reviews which in this day and age of social media, surprises me. We have waited a lifetime to take this trip and we want to do everything we can to assure ourselves of the best trip possible. We are planning to do a partial American plan with just evening meals provided. Please any advice will be appreciated. Hidden cost, lodges to stay clear of, poor fishing, poor service as well as the good lodges. I know many of you have made multiple trips to Canada and have probably experienced the good, bad and ugly and its your experiences that I would like to tap into for advice. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Beartreed

I WOULD GO TO WALLEYECENTRAL.COM. Tons of info in their Canada section


----------



## FIJI

Kaby !!!


http://www.kabykabins.ca/kaby/Welcome.html

search multiple threads here about our trips


----------



## MallardMaster

I think that a lot has to do with how comfortable you are with a certain outfitter as well. My group has been to a number of lakes over the years and we have just recently settled on an outfitter that we will go to becasue of the relationship we have built. Just like with most lakes, you need to work to find the fish. Once you have been successful in that endeavor the rest is just history. When we show up at the lake, we have many spots to go and find the fish. Sometimes you have to work, others you just end up tying all the boats together and you float having a good time. 
I hate to use the term 'trial & error' but in some cases that is the truth. The best thing to do is ask for references and look high and low on the internet. The best part about this though is that it is show season and many outfitters are available to talk to you and you might even be able to put a good deal in place while you are there.
Best of luck and if you have any questions at all, please feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## orsonic

Hi, my son and I have used 5 outfitters over the years. We now just go to North to adventure. If you want more info PM me.... we have been to 5 or 6 of his outpost lakes.

http://www.northtoadventure.com/


----------



## frenchriver1

There have been numerous posts relating to Ontario lodges in the past, pro and con, just search for them as a start...

Tried the Ontario version of MS to get some info on Ontario fishing and lodges but they never accepted my application?


----------



## fishgtbay

As far as I'm concerned Kaby is awesome, just watch this weeks episode of Babe Winkelmans good fishing. The reason I know its so good is I'm the guy setting next to Babe W...... Mike


----------



## Ontario Gunner

We ended up going to one camp that was at the novi show last year., I'd bet they were there again. Green wilderness lodge. STAY AWAY,, far far away! I won't say anything publicly, but believe me if you pm me, I'll have no issues telling all that happened.. I wasn't the only one that wasn't happy,, our neighbours left mid week. A buddy had booked a couple weeks later, went there and had issues.

I'd go back to any of the lodges on lady Evelyn lake.. I thoroughly enjoyed the 2 I stayed at..can be a little pricey but it's nice area, with what can be fabulous walleye and decent pike with some smallies. Island 10 on Evelyn is in a great location and is very nice.


----------



## dvigs16

Im from Ontario(sarnia), my family went up to North Bay every year growing up to fish walleye. Lake Nippissing has some of the best. We fished in "calendar bay", one of the nicest places you can take a family too. Has a water fall and the whole nine yards. Sunbeam bungalows is where we always stayed, the family that runs the resort is wonderful, ive never heard a bad thing said about them. id highly recommend the resort and the lake/bay!


----------



## storman

orsonic said:


> Hi, my son and I have used 5 outfitters over the years. We now just go to North to adventure. If you want more info PM me.... we have been to 5 or 6 of his outpost lakes.
> 
> http://www.northtoadventure.com/


Great people and great fishing been using them for 20 years.


----------



## cdacker

set aside a couple hours and visit this site .... lots of in-depth reports with pictures and video. Great resource. 
http://www.canadafishingguide.net/


----------



## reelumin

Thanks for all the advice!!! Extremely appreciated!! This is why I love this site!! People with a common interest sharing and helping!


----------



## josheupmi

Check out artic watershed outfitters, lots of walleye. And so many pike you will be trying to shake them off. They do outpost camps and fly out of nakina. Some of the best fishing is north of nakina, pm me for more info if you like.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

This summer will be my 3rd trip and I can't wait to get back up there. The Walleye fishing has been off the charts the first two trips and the Pike fishing went from Decent my first trip in 2006 to excellent in 2013, my last trip. The outfitter said the recent slot limits that were put in place are the reason the fishing has improved. Slot limits were put in place sometime between 2006 and 2013 but I'm not sure what year. The fishing has always been good but the group that I go with have been going every other year for 20+ years and they said 2013 was their best trip. They have a main lodge where you can have all your meals cooked for you or do like us and bring in food for breakfast and dinner to save some money. The cabins are all very sufficient for your stay but definitely not extravagant. The lake is 27 miles from one end to the other and you'll never be able to fish it all while you're there. You drive to Missinnabi (sp), then take a 1 hour train ride to the tip of the lake where boats will be waiting to take you to the lodge half way up the lake. There are no roads directly to the lake. I've been to two other lodges in Canada, one in Ontario and the other in Saskatchewan and Esnagi Lake lodge was the best bang for your buck.

http://www.esnagi.com/index.html


----------



## unclepaully

cdacker said:


> set aside a couple hours and visit this site .... lots of in-depth reports with pictures and video. Great resource.
> http://www.canadafishingguide.net/


I second this. Contact Mike Borger. Tell him what your looking for and he will put you in contact with a few options at a great price. 

This coming summer we are flying into Shekak lake with White River Air.

http://www.northtoadventure.com/view.php?lodge=l_wwa&page=wwa_home


----------



## fishlogic

For nice boats and good fishing, I can suggest the following and would go back myself:
- Expeditions North on Nagagami. There are some other lodges on Nagagami as well (KayVee Lodge, Timberwolf Lodge, Pullen's) that have a good reputation. 
- Agich's Kaby Kabins on Kaby Lake. 
- Buck and Bingwood on Obakamiga Lake. We struggled a bit here, but once we got out of the unproductive waters we did well.

Not sure where you want to drive, but I've also stayed at both Island 10 and Garden Island Lodge on Lady Evelyn Lake. Really like this lake, fishing can be quite good for both Walleye and Smallmouth. However, the rates are getting too high for a boat-in IMO. Regardless, good food and great boats. I prefer Garden Island due to it's location.


----------



## PaleRider

I have a trip booked for May 22- 30 2015 problem is the guy I go with can't this year...

I am looking for 1 to 4 guys to go in this time slot, this is premium walleye fishing for eight days at $1,340. Last year 20 casts 20 fish this place is awesome...Kaby not even close, sorry. (We had a guy that goes to Kaby every year make this statement). 

Anyhow PM me if you are interested...did I mention wifi, big screen flat panel to watch the hockey games on.


----------



## reelumin

Thanks everyone for all your help!! The trip has been booked and we are excited!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe year on the water and blessed with great memories and full stringers!!! Reelumin!!!


----------



## unclepaully

So where did you decide to go?


----------



## old professor

I reccomend Gardern Island Lodge on Lady Evelyn Lake (north of north Bay) and Pasha Lake Camps (east side of Lake Nipigon but not on Lake Nipigon) If you can go after July first, Check out Pasha Lakes" Fantasy Walleye Trip. They Garantee you will catch 100 walleyes. It is a day trip from their camp.


----------



## CWN175

Hearst Air. My dad and I flew into sunshine lake in August 2014. Walleye fishing was amazing. No huge fish but tons of keepers all day. The pike fishing was incredible. 24-30in pike like crazy and we had a few 36-40+ on the line but never landed one. If a couple of rookies like my dad and I can do good then anyone can!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wavie

FWIW, I grew up in north bay fishing lake nippissing. The fishery has tanked due to uncontrolled harvest of walleye by the Dokis Indian reservation. Fishery for walleye almost closed 2 years ago. Slot limits r now in place. Very sad. I have friends in the local fishery dept n they dont bother to fish the lake anymore. South shore of nippising is a wonderful vacaton spot for families. 
For those looking for more of an adventure you can fly float plane out of north bay on trout lake into remote lakes in quebec n have outstanding walleye fishing. I grew up on trout lake n neighbour had plane so we would fly over to Quebec ((15 mins) randomly pick a lake, land n fish off the floats of the plane. Some lakes had walleye that were blue tinted in color rather than the traditional yellow.
Have had camps close to lady Evelyn n on animinippising and the fishing was all outstanding.


----------



## Farmer34

Just wondering if any one can give me some info on kaby kabins


----------



## MiketheElder

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/search.php?searchid=15105627


----------



## rweller

unclepaully said:


> i second this. Contact mike borger. Tell him what your looking for and he will put you in contact with a few options at a great price.
> 
> This coming summer we are flying into shekak lake with white river air.
> 
> http://www.northtoadventure.com/view.php?lodge=l_wwa&page=wwa_home


 

shekak best lake in canada


----------



## guidelife

Trophy fishing on East Arm of Great Slave Lake- the best fishery in Canada. Look it up. A 5 lb lake trout with fight harder than any Walleye... but that is considered small around there. Frontier Fishing Lodge is the most affordable trophy fishing option in northern Canada


----------

